# Why are the kernel devs down on overclocking for Nexus 7



## Amin Sabet (Aug 5, 2012)

I've used the great Franco and GLaDOS kernels for my Galaxy Nexus and was excited to see the devs for both of those kernels doing work for the Nexus 7 as well.

The GLaDOS kernel for Galaxy Nexus allows for overclocking (both MPU and GPU). However, the GLaDOS kernel for Nexus 7 does not allow overclocking, and the description says:




> *This kernel is optimized to run best at the default options. There no need to change options like for example CPUfreq governor or min/max frequency - changing anything can have a negative effect on stability and performance.*


Likewise, Franco's kernels for the Galaxy Nexus allow overclocking, whereas his Nexus 7 kernel description says:




> *What is not coming soon, so don't bother asking:*
> * Overclock
> * Undervolt interface
> * Stupid patches


I realize that some of the other kernels for Nexus 7 enable overclocking, but is there a reason that these devs would have overclocking for the Galaxy Nexus and not the Nexus 7? The former struggles with battery life, while the latter has plenty. I'm happy with the performance of my Nexus 7, but a touch higher performance would be appreciated, and I feel like there is some battery life to spare.


----------



## ridobe (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sure. I'm using the _motley kernel and I'm running @1.624ghz mpu and 484 for gpu. It's effen great.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I use Trinity as my daily driver it has different versions with different gpu speeds depending and it runs up to 1.7ghz and if you're feeling froggy try Elite kernel one version has a 650mhz gpu speed at 1.8ghz.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rudeguy (Jan 1, 2012)

1)the CPU speed does not affect performance positively as much as it does affect the battery life and stability negatively. 
2)too many noob's complaining about how the kernel broke their device, how the kernel sucks, how the dev should go back to making iOS apps
3)its just not necessary

When Android devices first came out with gigahertz processors and more than a couple megs of RAM, everyone was running Quadrant and doing every tweak they could to get their device to score above the N1. Then people found out that Quadrant scores meant nothing in relation to real life performance and that died away. That was about the same time everyone stopped begging for overclocking.

Unless you are just out for a cool screenshot, you don't need to OC. I like that dev's now are focusing on making their kernels enhance the device's usability instead of just going for Quadrant scores.

This is just my opinion and it may be very flawed. No...it probably is extremely flawed.


----------



## Amin Sabet (Aug 5, 2012)

Rudeguy, if all of that is true, then why do the same device offer overclocking with their Galaxy Nexus kernels? In day to day normal use (not gaming), the Galaxy Nexus feels faster and has shorter battery life than the Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaycemiskel (Apr 8, 2012)

My Galaxy Nexus doesn't feel faster than my Nexus 7. They don't overclock it because in their opinion it doesn't need it and I would have to agree. My Galaxy Nexus on the other hand feels snappier when I run it at 1300mhz. I don't have lag on my Nexus 7, it's always smooth. If you want to overclock you'll just have to use someone else's kernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I run my gnex at 920 with the hotplugx gov and I notice no difference between that and 1200. Plus I get better battery life. And my n7 runs perfect with standard kernel, although I wouldn't mind having the option

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amin Sabet (Aug 5, 2012)

jaycemiskel said:


> My Galaxy Nexus doesn't feel faster than my Nexus 7. They don't overclock it because in their opinion it doesn't need it and I would have to agree. My Galaxy Nexus on the other hand feels snappier when I run it at 1300mhz. I don't have lag on my Nexus 7, it's always smooth. If you want to overclock you'll just have to use someone else's kernel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

That kernel and ROM are you using with your Nexus 7?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Why are the kernel devs down on overclocking for Nexus 7


Because overclocking the CPU is basically worthless since Android 3.0 for most devices, unless one's intentions are to shorten battery life.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Amin Sabet said:


> Rudeguy, if all of that is true, then why do the same device offer overclocking with their Galaxy Nexus kernels? In day to day normal use (not gaming), the Galaxy Nexus feels faster and has shorter battery life than the Nexus 7.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Do you really notice a difference between 1200 and 1350? I don't know how you define faster, but my experience is the exact opposite.


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

U have a quad core processor and a 12 core GPU in a tablet that have more then enough processing power to do anything u need. I see no need in a custom kernel on this device other then features like otg

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Amin Sabet (Aug 5, 2012)

I think I spoke too soon. Something was making my Nexus 7 a bit laggy, but it seems sorted now, and I'm getting nice, snappy performance without overclocking.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

IMHO oc options are always more that welcome.personally i always go with all the devices i have (n7 and 2 gnex,a transformer and others)with gpu oc.it's the most needed for me,the cpu oc is fine but useless after ceratain frequencies..i running my n7 at 1.8 cpu and 700 gpu,and my gnex 1500 cpu and 512 gpu with bus and ram also overclocked.i see a difference ruuning this setup,instead of leave all stock,and without degrade the battery time.i think if a kernel is well optimized,it can have a optimal battery drain laso if used with high clock.on one gnex i use always wheatley governor..if you see,you notice that it's a governor that rump up freq. very closely but after all it guarantee wonderfull battery time.


----------

